# Anyone know RAMROD hill grades?



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey, I put myself on the lottery for RAMROD this year. The profile in the RAMROD web site gives you the general idea, but I'm curious how steep the grade is on the two big climbs. Anyone know? I'm wondering what sort of gearing I'll need. Thanks.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

This year I am resolved not to let work interfere. Have you seen this? I think (but am not sure) that it has data for the climbs. http://www.meinnovations.com/Rides.htm


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey, that's pretty cool. I wonder if the 5-6% are just averages with some steeper sections mixed in. I guess the best policy would be to bring some lower gears than I think I need.  Thanks


----------



## srf (Jun 28, 2004)

The grades aren't very steep, and don't kick up much at all. They're just very long. On the climb to Paradise the computer barely hit 8%.


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

Okay, I wonder if these grades were calculated correctly. Remember, that it is rise over run, not hypoteneuse over run. If they used the later to calculate the grades, then the actual grades are steeper. Whenver you are climbing with an accurate alitmeter, measure the distance in miles and the feet climbed. You must then convert the miles into feet to do the calculation. 

Here are my calculations of climbs I have done in order of my own SUBJECTIVE calculated rating of the difficulty of the climb (which I did not include in this spreadsheet).

Climb	Locations	Avg Gradiant
Haleakala	Maui, Hawaii 6.98%
Edelweiss	Bolzano, Italy 15.30%
Colle della Finestre	Susa, Italy 9.10%
Monte Zoncolan	Ovaro, Italy 11.50%
Mortirollo	Mazzo, Italy 10.50%
Passo dello Stelvio	Prato, Italy 7.40%
Las Canadas`	Tenerife, Spain 5.40%
Angliru	Asturias, Spain 9.94%
Col de le Madeleine	La Chambre, France 7.70%
Mont Ventoux	Bedoin, France 7.10%
Col de Portet	Saint Lary Soulan, France 7.90%
Col du Galibier	Le Chatelard, France 5.50%
Col du Tourmalet	Luz Saint Sauvier, France 7.40%
Col du Glandon	La Chambre, France 6.90%
Plateau de Beille	Les Cabannes, France 7.90%
Col de Pailheres	Usson Les Bains, France 8.10%
Parks Creek Summit 1st Climb	Shasta, California 7.80%
Mt. Shasta 4th Climb	Shasta, California 6.10%
Alpe d'Huez	Bourg d'Oisans, France 7.70%
Port Angeles to Hurricane Ridge	Olympic National Park, Washington	5.20%
Monitor Pass, East Side	Markleeville, California 6.47%
Mumbo Summit 2nd Climb	Shasta, California 6.00%
Monitor Pass, West Side	Markleeville, California 6.20%
Stevens Canyon to Backbone Ridge to Paradise Mt. Rainier, Washington	4.32%
Cayuse/Chinook (RAMROD Direction)	Mt. Rainier, Washington	5.07%
Castle Lake 3rd Climb	Shasta, California 6.00%
Ebbett's Pass, East Side	Markleeville, California 4.43%
Cayuse (RAMROD Direction)	Mt. Rainier, Washington 5.42%
Nisqually Entrance to Paradise	Mt. Rainier, Washington 3.75%
Longmire to Paradise	Mt. Rainier, Washington 4.65%
Carson Pass, East Side	Markleeville, California 4.03%
White River Bridge to Sunrise Lodge	Mt. Rainier, Washington	4.67%
Box Canyon to Paradise	Mt. Rainier, Washington 4.30%


----------



## MTT (Oct 14, 2005)

*A-Rod*

I put my name in today as well. What do they do with all the money of the people that don't get in? Small price to pay for motivation. 

Anyway I would ask another question- why not go up and ride the sections of road you are curious about before the day of the event? I might try to do that- that is- if the traffic is not too bad on those sections during the week. Luckily I have a friend who has done it a few times, so if I get in and get some good info on the climbs- I will post it here. Damn- 10 hours in the saddle- never done that before...........MTT


----------



## Spinnerman (Oct 21, 2004)

MTT said:


> I put my name in today as well. What do they do with all the money of the people that don't get in? Small price to pay for motivation.
> 
> Anyway I would ask another question- why not go up and ride the sections of road you are curious about before the day of the event? I might try to do that- that is- if the traffic is not too bad on those sections during the week. Luckily I have a friend who has done it a few times, so if I get in and get some good info on the climbs- I will post it here. Damn- 10 hours in the saddle- never done that before...........MTT



They refund the money. If you are prepared and ride your ride, it is a challenge but nothing insurmountable. Remember, when you get to the top of Paradise, you are halfway home. Cayuse is actually steeper than the Paradise climb and if it is hot, it is defintely harder. To me, the hardest part is the headwind after you have descended Cayuse back to Mud Mountain Road. Also, use caution on the railroad crossing between the east end of Alder Lake and the park entrance. 

I would definitely do the climbs in advance. Unless it is a holiday, the weekdays are usually very low traffic volumes. A nice loop is to park in Ashford at the Whitaker Bunkhouse, ride up and over Paradise and turn right after exiting the park on the Stevens Canyon Entrance (for RAMROD you will turn left and climb Cayuse). Then when you get to Packwood at the Shell/Subway is a paved forest service road called Skate Creek Road. It climbs at a very moderate grade for about 11 miles and then descends a little and brings you back to Hwy 706 about 4 miles east of Ashford, turn left and ride back to the car. This route is 86 miles. The next time you go park in Packwood and climb White Pass, descend and climb Cayuse and continue on up to Chinook and then descend back to the car. You can refuel with water at the top of White Pass and at the Entrance to Mt. Rainier or Ohanepecosh Camp Ground on the way up Cayuse/Chinook. If you make it back one more time, you can do White Pass, Paradise from the east side and then Cayuse/Chinook. RAMROD will be relatively easy if you taper prior to the ride after doing all of those rides.


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Anyone know by what point in the coming weeks/months the route will be passable/ridable? (I have no idea what the conditions are like up there.)


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I do plan on riding some of the sections in advance, so the advice on the rides is great.


----------

